# check forced

## linuxino

Volevo solo sapere se quello che descrivo tra un po' succede pure a voi,con quale frequenza e se e' normale che succeda!!

Ogni tanto quando accendo il pc mi parte un controllo della partizione in cui e' installata la gentoo e questo controllo dura circa 4/5 minuti (che a me sembrano interminabili   :Twisted Evil:  ),questo e' il messaggio di spiegazione che ottengo quando si mette a effettuare il controllo:

/dev/hda has mounted 23 times without being checked, check forced

Adesso a me sta bene che questo check venga eseguito se necessario, ma volevo sapere se la frequenza con cui questo viene eseguito puo' esere settata da me!!

Grazie

----------

## bsolar

Puoi settare questi parametri con un programma a dipendenza del tuo fs, ad.es. per ext[2|3] è 'tune2fs', per reiserfs si chiama 'reiserfstune'.

PS: usi un fs che supporta journalling? Riduce notevolmente il tempo impiegato per il controllo.

----------

